# Holster



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

Does anyone have any contact info for the guy in Navarre that makes the IWB holsters that are similiar to the crossbreed ones? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

HR Custom Holsters
David Hoar 420-7602


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

PompNewbie said:


> HR Custom Holsters
> David Hoar 420-7602


 
Thanks


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

i have a cpl crossbreeds im getting rid of what gun you looking for?


----------

